
What technical reasons are there to have low maximum password lengths? - olalonde
http://security.stackexchange.com/questions/33470/what-technical-reasons-are-there-to-have-low-maximum-password-lengths/33471#33471
======
sidcool
Doesn't this have to do anything with brute force password cracking and
entropy?

Obligatory XKCD reference: [https://xkcd.com/936/](https://xkcd.com/936/)

